

Mark Cuban on ReplyAll - arigold123
http://abovethelaw.com/2015/05/a-conversation-with-mark-cuban/

======
Someone1234
This reads like an advertisement for "Dust." Hard to see it as anything else,
just a celebrity endorsement for the product.

------
baaron
I'd be curious to hear from a lawyer if a system like this would cause a
Rosario violation (in New York, for instance).

